# Fav James Bond Films



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi All


Early Bond films have always been a passion of mine. They just look so good. They have influenced many of my favourite things. The car I most desire is still the 65' Aston Martin DB5 (in silver of course). Ejector seat optional. I'm still looking for a Ursula Andress of my own. I always want to have that quick comeback, that snappy answer, that dry humour that try as I may, cannot perfect. And I guess I still don't look quite as distinguished as Sean Connery, but I'm trying. 
So who is your favourite Bond, which film, what scene?

My fave is Goldfinger. And what a song. We do a instrumental version of it in my band.
Gert Frobe, who played Auric Goldfinger, could not speak english. They had to dub his lines later. I just found this out recently. I always thought there was something odd in his delivery.
My fav banter in of all the Bond flicks (I used to have this on my answering machine) is when Bond is captured and is laid out on a slab of gold and the laser is inching its way along to his ........

Bond: (very nervous) "Do you expect me to talk, Goldfinger?" 
Goldfinger: (with a laugh) "No Mr. Bond, I expect you to die !!!"

Classic stuff


cheers
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would have to go for Goldfinger myself. The new films are not doing it for me.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Goldfinger is probably my favourite as well(Connery being my Fav Bond).

I think Brosnan makes a good bond but the movies kept getting progressively worse, i really liked Goldeneye but the rest i could care less about. Hopefully Daniel Craig will help revive the franchise


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I voted Connery, but Peter Sellers is still the best actor ever to play Bond............


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I voted Connery, but Peter Sellers is still the best actor ever to play Bond............


Along with Woody Allen as the best bad guy.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I voted pierce, but thats because he's been Bond for as long as I can remember, and I haven't seen any of the old ones.
(I'm a youngin'):wave:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I've never seen a James Bond movie in my life so... can I still vote? 

If so, I'd pick Brosnan, based on sex appeal alone.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Connery of course.
While I think Dr No is up there (you gotta admit Ursulla Andress was hot), my favorite is Thunderball.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

I liked Moore the best.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

I think James Bond is wonderful ****-erotic film-making.... But such film-making doesn't appeal to me at all....


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Connery of course.
> While I think Dr No is up there (you gotta admit Ursulla Andress was hot), my favorite is Thunderball.


What do you think of Never Say Never Again? I loved that movie.


----------



## sell_out (Feb 11, 2006)

Have to go with Brosnan, just because he's the Bond I grew up watching. Connery is right behind him though.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I am sort of excited to see Daniel Craig in the new Casino Royale. 
He has that very dangerous sort of look going on. Albeit a fair haired dangerous. He was quite meanacing in Munich and very Bond like in parts of Layer Cake.
I am also diggin' the fact that they are going back to the roots. No 00 license, no gadgets. Sort of like Dr. No or From Russia with Love.

cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*Fav Bond Girls*

Hey moderators/administrators !!!!!!

Can we have two polls in one post????
Best Bond Babes ??????
We could look at the roster, there is always at least two per movie. Sometimes more.....
Lets see......
Oh yes here's a little list.......

Eunice Gayson
(Sylvia Trench)
Dr. No
Ursula Andress
(Honey Ryder)
Dr. No

Daniela Bianchi
(Tatiana Romanova)
From Russia With Love
Aliza Gur
(Vida)
From Russia With Love
Martine Beswicke
(Zora)
From Russia With Love

Margaret Nolan
(Dink)
Goldfinger
Shirley Eaton
(Jill Masterson)
Goldfinger
Tania Mallet
(Tilly Masterson)
Goldfinger
Honor Blackman
(Pussy Galore)
Goldfinger

Molly Peters
(Patricia Fearing)
Thunderball
Claudine Auger
(Dominique Derval)
Thunderball
Martine Beswicke
(Paula Caplan)
Thunderball

Tsai Chin
(Ling)
You Only Live Twice
Akiko Wakabayashi
(Aki)
You Only Live Twice
Mie Hama
(Kissy Suzuki)
You Only Live Twice

Diana Rigg
(Teresa Di Vicenzo)
On Her Majesty's Secret Service
Angela Scoular
(Ruby Bartlett)
On Her Majesty's Secret Service
Catherine Schell
(Nancy)
On Her Majesty's Secret Service


Jill St. John
(Tiffany Case)
Diamonds Are Forever
Lana Wood
(Plenty O’Toole)
Diamonds Are Forever


Madeline Smith
(Miss Caruso)
Live And Let Die
Jane Seymour
(Solitaire)
Live And Let Die


Maud Adams
(Andrea Anders)
The Man With The Golden Gun
Carmen du Sautoy
(Saida)
The Man With The Golden Gun
Britt Ekland
(Miss Mary Goodnight)
The Man With The Golden Gun


Sue Vanner
(Log Cabin Girl)
The Spy Who Loved Me
Olga Bisera
(Felicca)
The Spy Who Loved Me
Barbara Bach
(Major Anya Amasova)
The Spy Who Loved Me


Corinne Clery
(Corinne Dufour)
Moonraker
Lois Chiles
(Dr Holly Goodhead)
Moonraker
Emily Bolton
(Manuela)
Moonraker


Carole Bouquet
(Melina Havelock)
For Your Eyes Only
Lynn-Holly Johnson
(Bibi Dahl)
For Your Eyes Only
Cassandra Harris
(Countess Lisl)
For Your Eyes Only


Kristina Wayborn
(Magda)
Octopussy
Maud Adams
(Octopussy)
Octopussy

Mary Stavin
(Kimberley Jones)
A View To A Kill
Tanya Roberts
(Stacey Sutton)
A View To A Kill
Fiona Fullerton
(Pola Ivanova)
A View To A Kill

Kell Tyler
(Linda)
The Living Daylights
Maryam d’ Abo
(Kara Milovy)
The Living Daylights

Talisa Soto
(Lupe Lamora)
Licence To Kill
Carey Lowell
(Pam Bouvier)
Licence To Kill

Serena Gordon
(Caroline)
Goldeneye
Izabella Scorupco
(Natalya Fyodorovna Simonova)
Goldeneye

Cecilie Thomsen
(Professor Inga Bergstrom)
Tomorrow Never Dies
Michelle Yeoh
(Wai Lin)
Tomorrow Never Dies

Teri Hatcher
(Paris Carver)
Tomorrow Never Dies

Serena Scott
(Dr. Molly Warmflash)
The World Is Not Enough
Denise Richards
(Dr. Christmas Jones)
The World Is Not Enough

Rachel Grant
(Peaceful Fountains of Desire)
Die Another Day
Halle Berry
(Giacinta 'Jinx' Johnson)
Die Another Day

Rosamund Pike
(Miranda Frost)
Die Another Day


hows that?????
Cheers
Peter


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Theres no need for another poll for the babes. Denise Richards wins hand down. It has been decreed by me..............


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually Denise is about to be eclipsed. Eva Green is the new Bond girl, and she will riegn supreme..........Where the hell is the drool smiley when you need it?.............


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Where the hell is the drool smiley when you need it?.............


I dunno, you're the moderator.:2guns:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I think James Bond is wonderful ****-erotic film-making.... But such film-making doesn't appeal to me at all....


what do you like? You dont seem to like hockey either.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone can put up a poll, go for it. The names of the Bond girls are the best feature though. Pussy Galore? Plenty O'Toole ... unreal.


----------



## Malevolent (May 13, 2006)

I voted Pierce. Something about him...he's got that devilish kind of look. I love all of his movies. I'm a huge fan of them all. I don't understand why they picked Danil Craig to be the next Bond. I'm not really looking forward to seeing the next bond movie...


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Malevolent said:


> I voted Pierce. Something about him...he's got that devilish kind of look. I love all of his movies. I'm a huge fan of them all. I don't understand why they picked Danil Craig to be the next Bond. I'm not really looking forward to seeing the next bond movie...


I am, probably just because I want to see the new blonde bond screw up.


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Bond Babes ??????
> We could look at the roster, there is always at least two per movie. Sometimes more.....
> Lets see......
> Oh yes here's a little list.......
> ...


Pete!

You totally forgot the most babe-alicious evil temptress Karin Dor!

She played Helga Brandt in YOLT!

Does Nancy Sinatra count? She sang the title song...

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*Best Bond Villains*



FrogRick12 said:


> Pete!
> 
> You totally forgot the most babe-alicious evil temptress Karin Dor!
> 
> ...



You are absolutely right Dave. Karin Dor is certainly one of my all time favourites. That red hair !!!! Yeah baby!!!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*Best Bond Villains*



FrogRick12 said:


> Pete!
> 
> You totally forgot the most babe-alicious evil temptress Karin Dor!
> 
> ...



You are absolutely right Dave. Karin Dor is certainly one of my all time favourites. That red hair !!!! Yeah baby!!!!
But as you said, EVIL-temptress. And I think that is another catagory. I was saving another poll of sorts for Bond Villains. Which would not only include the aforementioned Helga Brandt but other dangerous Babes like Sophie Marceau (Elektra King. Oh my, my) that Bond would bed then dispose of. 
So without further ado,.......The Best Bond Villains ????
your choice........

‘The Three Blind Mice’
(‘The Three Blind Mice’)
Dr. No
Anthony Dawson
(Professor R. J. Dent)
Dr. No
Margaret LeWars
(The Photographer)
Dr. No
Reginald Carter
(Mr Jones)
Dr. No
Zena Marshall
(Miss Taro)
Dr. No
Joseph Wiseman
(Dr. No)
Dr. No

Robert Shaw
(Donald ‘Red’ Grant)
From Russia With Love
Walter Gotell
(Morzeny)
From Russia With Love
Vladek Sheybal
(Kronsteen)
From Russia With Love
Anthony Dawson
(Ernst Stavro Blofeld)
2 Films
Lotte Lenya
(Rosa Klebb)
From Russia With Love
Fred Haggerty
(Krilencu)
From Russia With Love

Nadja Regin
(Bonita)
Goldfinger
Alf Joint
(Capungo)
Goldfinger
Gert Fröbe
(Auric Goldfinger)
Goldfinger
Harold Sakata
(Oddjob)
Goldfinger
Michael Mellinger
(Kisch)
Goldfinger
Burt Kwouk
(Mr. Ling)
Goldfinger

Bob Simmons / Rose Alba
(Jacques Boitier)
Thunderball
Adolfo Celi
(Emilio Largo)
Thunderball
Guy Doleman
(Count Lippe)
Thunderball
Paul Stassino
(Angelo Palazzi)
Thunderball
Luciana Paluzzi
(Fiona Volpe)
Thunderball
George Pravda
(Ladislav Kutze)
Thunderball
Philip Locke
(Vargas)
Thunderball
Bill Cummings
(Quist)
Thunderball

Teru Shimada
(Mr Osato)
You Only Live Twice
Karin Dor
(Helga Brandt)
You Only Live Twice
Donald Pleasance
(Ernst Stavro Blofeld)
You Only Live Twice
Ronald Rich
(Hans)
You Only Live Twice

Ilse Steppat
(Irma Bunt)
On Her Majesty's Secret Service
Yuri Borienko
(Grunther)
On Her Majesty's Secret Service
Telly Savalas
(Ernst Stavro Blofeld)
On Her Majesty's Secret Service

Charles Gray
(Ernst Stavro Blofeld)
Diamonds Are Forever
Bruce Glover
(Mr Wint)
Diamonds Are Forever
Putter Smith
(Mr Kidd)
Diamonds Are Forever
Joe Robinson
(Peter Franks)
Diamonds Are Forever
David Bauer
(Morton Slumber)
Diamonds Are Forever
Leonard Barr
(Shady Tree)
Diamonds Are Forever
Bruce Cabot
(Bert Saxby)
Diamonds Are Forever
Joseph Furst
(Professor Dr Metz)
Diamonds Are Forever
Lola Larson
(Bambi)
Diamonds Are Forever
Trina Parks
(Thumper)
Diamonds Are Forever

Earl Jolly Brown
(Whisper)
Live And Let Die
Yaphet Kotto
(Dr Kananga/Mr Big)
Live And Let Die
Arnold Williams
(Cab Driver 1)
Live And Let Die
Julius W Harris
(Tee Hee)
Live And Let Die
Geoffrey Holder
(Baron Samedi)
Live And Let Die
Gloria Hendry
(Rosie Carver)
Live And Let Die
Tommy Lane
(Adam)
Live And Let Die

Christopher Lee
(Francisco Scaramanga)
The Man With The Golden Gun
Hervé Villechaize
(Nick Nack)
The Man With The Golden Gun
Richard Loo
(Hai Fat)
The Man With The Golden Gun
Chan Yiu Lam
(Chula)
The Man With The Golden Gun

Michael Billington
(Sergi Borzov)
The Spy Who Loved Me
Curt Jurgens
(Karl Stromberg)
The Spy Who Loved Me
Richard Kiel
(Jaws)
2 Films
Milton Reid
(Sandor)
The Spy Who Loved Me
Nadim Sawalha
(Aziz Fekkesh)
The Spy Who Loved Me
Vernon Dobtcheff
(Max Kalba)
The Spy Who Loved Me
Caroline Munro
(Naomi)
The Spy Who Loved Me	
Sydney Tafler
(Liparus Captain)
The Spy Who Loved Me

Michael Lonsdale
(Hugo Drax)
Moonraker
Toshiro Suga
(Chang)
Moonraker

John Hollis
(Bald Man With White Cat)
For Your Eyes Only
Stefan Kalipha
(Hector Gonzales)
For Your Eyes Only
Michael Gothard
(Emile Leopold Locque)
For Your Eyes Only
Julian Glover
(Aristotle Kristatos)
For Your Eyes Only
John Wyman
(Eric Kriegler)
For Your Eyes Only
Jack Klaff
(Apostis)
For Your Eyes Only

Ken Norris
(Colonel Luis Toro)
Octopussy
David Meyer
(Mischka)
Octopussy
Anthony Meyer
(Grischka)
Octopussy
Louis Jourdan
(Kamal Khan)
Octopussy
Steven Berkoff
(General Orlov)
Octopussy
Kabir Bedi
(Gobinda)
Octopussy
William Derrick
(Yo-Yo Thug)
Octopussy

Christopher Walken
(Max Zorin)
A View To A Kill
Grace Jones
(May Day)
A View To A Kill
Papillon Soo Soo
(Pan Ho)
A View To A Kill
Patrick Bauchau
(Scarpine)
A View To A Kill
Alison Doody
(Jenny Flex)
A View To A Kill
Willoughby Gray
(Dr Carl Mortner)
A View To A Kill
Manning Redwood
(Bob Conley)
A View To A Kill
Daniel Benzali
(W. G. Howe)
A View To A Kill

Carl Rigg
(Impostor 00)
The Living Daylights	
Jeroen Krabbe
(General Georgi Koskov)
The Living Daylights	
Andreas Wisniewski
(Necros)
The Living Daylights	
Joe Don Baker
(Brad Whitaker)
The Living Daylights

Robert Davi
(Franz Sanchez)
Licence To Kill
Benicio Del Toro
(Dario)
Licence To Kill	
Guy de Saint Cyr
(Braun)
Licence To Kill	
Everett McGill
(Ed Killifer)
Licence To Kill	
Anthony Zerbe
(Milton Krest)
Licence To Kill	
Wayne Newton
(Professor Joe Butcher)
Licence To Kill
Anthony Starke
(Truman-Lodge)
Licence To Kill	
Don Stroud
(Colonel Heller)
Licence To Kill

Sean Bean
(Alec Trevelyan)
Goldeneye
Gottfried John
(General Arkady Grigorovich Ourumov)
Goldeneye	
Famke Janssen
(Xenia Zaragevna Onatopp)
Goldeneye	
Alan Cumming
(Boris Grishenko)
Goldeneye

Ricky Jay
(Henry Gupta)
Tomorrow Never Dies	
Gotz Otto
(Stamper)
Tomorrow Never Dies	
Jonathan Pryce
(Elliot Carver)
Tomorrow Never Dies	
Vincent Schiavelli
(Dr Kaufman)
Tomorrow Never Dies

Patrick Malahide
(Mr Lachaise)
The World Is Not Enough	
Maria Grazia Cucinotta
(Cigar Girl)
The World Is Not Enough	
Sophie Marceau
(Elektra King)
The World Is Not Enough	
John Seru
(Gabor)
The World Is Not Enough	
Ulrich Thomsen
(Sasha Davidov)
The World Is Not Enough	
Goldie 
(Bull)
The World Is Not Enough	
Robert Carlyle
(Renard)
The World Is Not Enough

Will Yun Lee
(Colonel Tan-Gun Moon)
Die Another Day	
Rick Yune
(Zao)
Die Another Day	
Toby Stephens
(Sir Gustav Graves)
Die Another Day	
Lawrence Makoare
(Mr Kil)
Die Another Day 

Happy Mother's Day
Cheers
Pete


----------



## nacho_grande (May 7, 2006)

My favourite Bond is Sean Connery and Bond girls are Tiffany Case and Maud Adams.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

hey far, I hope you got that off a website somewhere and you didn't sit there for half an hour typing up that list.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

i have a lot to say about the james bond films, all of it good.

my favourite bond is connery, followed by brosnan, dalton and moore tied for second, and lazenby a distant third.

my favourite bond movie is you only live twice, with from russia with love, tomorrow never dies, for your eyes only, and the living daylights rounding out my top 5. the world is not enough was also excellent.

my least favourite bond movies are live and let die, octopussy, lisence to kill, die another day (would have been great in the roger moore era though), and a view to a kill (although christopher walken as the villian? brilliant).

my favourite bond theme song is, by a fair margin, live and let die. but i'm a huge beatles/macca fan, so i'm quite biased. the themes from the connery era were eexcellent, and "goldeneye" gets points for being written by bono and the edge.

daniel craig will be a good bond. he's a talented actor, and given the state of the spy genre today (24, jason bourne, even alias), the bond of the next decade has to be grittier and less reliant on gadgets. i think daniel craig can supply that grit. i would have preferred clive owen, however.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...being an old dude, it sean connery or no one. that said, pierce brosnan certainly captured the spirit of the original novels.

-dh


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I actually prefer the Destroyer series to the Bond Series, but they only made one Destroyer into a movie. Thats why I like Connery the best, as he could easily do both roles, whereas the others would have difficulty pulling off the Remo character................


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Honorable mention given to Matt Helm and Derek Flint as well.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

my feeling is that brosnan was sort of a connery/moore (at his peak) hybrid with modern filmmaking techniques. timothy dalton was closer to the literary bond than connery, moore, or even lazenby.

had connery been the star of OHMSS, it wouldn't have become the "forgotten" bond movie. it's probably one of the better films plot-wise, and probably the most important in terms of the development of the bond character


----------



## nacho_grande (May 7, 2006)

Welladjusted said:


> i would have preferred clive owen, however.


Yes Clive Owen would fit perfect phisically.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> hey far, I hope you got that off a website somewhere and you didn't sit there for half an hour typing up that list.



Oh no, that was just off the top of my head. Plus I can type 2500 words a minute.  

Cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just saw the new Casino Royale trailer watching MI :III. Looked good to me. Can't wait.

cheers
Pete


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't remember the title, but that one with Pierce and Denise Richards as Xmas Jones - gag me. Action was OK, but the acting sucked - from everyone except Q and John Cleese


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Welladjusted said:


> Timothy dalton was closer to the literary bond than connery, moore, or even lazenby.


Exactly what I have always though. However most of the Bond fans have most likely never even seen the cover of a Bond novel, let alone read one.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Exactly what I have always though. However most of the Bond fans have most likely never even seen the cover of a Bond novel, let alone read one.



I haven't read a James Bond novel since I was in public school. Makes want to read one now.....Maybe Casino Royale since it's on it's way this summer..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I purchased the box sets of the Bond films a few weeks ago. I watched Licence To Kill for the first time, my God was that a bad movie. The script, the acting, the whole thing. Just awful. I just watched On Her Majesty's Secret Service for the first time in years. That was actually not a bad movie. Lazenby may have been a good Bond if he had time to develop the character a little more.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Live and Let Die*

I think the Roger Moore era of Bond was the best.............
but with the new computer technology as evidenced on the new Casino Royale.....we're in for some great stunts and spy tools for the next Bond features.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I purchased the box sets of the Bond films a few weeks ago. I watched Licence To Kill for the first time, my God was that a bad movie. The script, the acting, the whole thing. Just awful. I just watched On Her Majesty's Secret Service for the first time in years. That was actually not a bad movie. Lazenby may have been a good Bond if he had time to develop the character a little more.



Bad movie???? My son and I watched "The Spy Who Loved Me" and "Casino Royale" back to back during spring break. Oh My God that "Spy" movie sucked on every level. "Casino Royale" is one of the best if not...dare I say....THE best bond flick. Daniel Craig is the only actor since Connery to give that role a depth and a charisma that suits the character Ian Fleming wrote. As a matter of fact, having read Casino Royale just prior to seeing the movie when it was released, it is the ONLY Bond movie to follow the book and character development almost to a tee.
My son who is 10, is a huge Bond fan. Of all the eras he likes them all. But he LOVES Daniel Craig. He is his fav by far.
I can't wait for the next one.
By the way Daniel Craig is shooting a small independent flick this summer in Toronto. I hoping I know some of the crew so I can take my son to meet him.


Cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> I think the Roger Moore era of Bond was the best.............
> but with the new computer technology as evidenced on the new Casino Royale.....were in for some great stunts and spy tools for the next Bond features.



Check out the special features DVD. There was NO green screen used on that movie. All those stunts on the cranes and the running segment at the start of the film were real with some safety lines that they removed in post.
As a matter of fact that car wreck that I thought was a model, was real.World record for rolling a car. 
They did a lot of the effects in camera. I guess thats why it looks so good.

Pete


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Bond*

Wow! I thought those crane stunts were just crazy.........I thought it was computers for sure.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fresh voting needed here


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

sean is Bond...then the Saint himself...Moore...and now Craig...Brosnon started off good, but his last films blew more chunks than a teeny bopper getting drunk the first time and eating a a$$ load of pasta...

no one can top Sean...

and i'm actually sad that they"ve cancelled the new bond film...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

tomorrow never dies is the best bond film, because it has michelle yeoh in it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

faracaster said:


> Bond: (very nervous) "Do you expect me to talk, Goldfinger?"
> Goldfinger: (with a laugh) "No Mr. Bond, I expect you to die !!!"


That's a great quote and one of the most copied other than "Bond, James Bond" and "Shaken, not stirred"-And much more menacing...



Accept2 said:


> I voted Connery, but Peter Sellers is still the best actor ever to play Bond............


I keep telling people Peter Sellers was my favorite Bond. Most of them don't know about the unoffical older Casino Royale. Truly an oddball movie.

But of the official Bond movies--my favorite is From Russia With Love.
That Rosa Klebb is scary...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

zontar said:


> But of the official Bond movies--my favorite is From Russia With Love.
> That Rosa Klebb is scary...


she wasn't always so scary:










also for a little 6 degrees of separation amusement how about this? 

her knife in the shoe trick:









was copied by jade fox (played by pei-pei cheng)








in the movie "crouching tiger, hidden dragon" which also starred the beautiful and talented michelle yeoh


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When I was 12, Goldfinger had just come out. That summer, my dad took me to an open house in the Engineering faculty at Carleton. One of the things I saw that summer was my first laser beam. The grad student who was demonsrating it defocussed it, let me wave my hand in front of it, and then after I moved my hand safely out of the way, he refocussed it and zapped a hole through a couple of razor blades or something like that.

I was transfixed. Largely because it was something I had seen in a Bond movie *right there in front of me*.

Several months after that,I went with a friend to see a double bill of Dr. No and From Russia With Love in a theatre that specialized in second runs. The theatre was jam packed and the only seats we could get were in the second row, way over to the side, practically near the wall. EVERYTHING in the movie seemed to go up hill.

As much as I like Connery, both Brosnan and Craig do a passable job. Jason Statham might have been a pretty decent bond too, although he'd have had to lose the signature stubble.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> she wasn't always so scary:
> 
> 
> her knife in the shoe trick:


That's why she was scary.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

zontar said:


> That's why she was scary.


If you think the knife was scary - you should hear her sing! Lotte Lenya was regarded as one of the best interpreters of her husbands songs, but her time and pitch can take a bit of getting used to.

Oh, and for those who don't know her husband, he was none other than Kurt Weill, composer of the Threepenny Opera. In other words, the guy who wrote "Mack the Knife".


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Merlin said:


> If you think the knife was scary - you should hear her sing! Lotte Lenya was regarded as one of the best interpreters of her husbands songs, but her time and pitch can take a bit of getting used to.
> 
> Oh, and for those who don't know her husband, he was none other than Kurt Weill, composer of the Threepenny Opera. In other words, the guy who wrote "Mack the Knife".


I've heard her sing--I have a song by her on a tape somewhere.

I'll have to sort through all my old cassettes to find it.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

the Bond with Sophie Marceaux and Denise Richards...although the two of them are intensely hot...did nothing for me, but make me hate that era of Bond...especially with the Christmas comes twice this year joke...


----------

